# Fixing an oil weep



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Moonynotsunny said:


> Oil additives?


The "high mileage" oils have a bit of seal conditioners in them, can't hurt to try. The high mileage oils are very safe to use in any vehicle. I wouldn't add anything to the oil, like leak stop. I'll repeat myself for effect, *do not use any oil additives*. I wouldn't worry, but if you really want to fix it...


----------



## Moonynotsunny (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> The "high mileage" oils have a bit of seal conditioners in them, can't hurt to try. The high mileage oils are very safe to use in any vehicle. I wouldn't add anything to the oil, like leak stop. I'll repeat myself for effect, *do not use any oil additives*. I wouldn't worry, but if you really want to fix it...


Thanks for your input Johnny B. I thought those stop leak cans sounded like bs to me, sounds like we’re on the same page. Funny though, that’s the exact video I saw when googling earlier. I’ll check it out again but when I heard the first 30 seconds of that video or so, I thought I had heard RV silicone spray or something and just thought to myself, “really?😒” and clicked away. I thought that there would be a more specialized sealant for external oil pan sealing applications considering it’s not a full blown leak yet, but what do I know. And price isn’t really concerning to me as far as a can of seal-some-**** is concerned so the word “cheapest” in the title turned me off. But I’ll give it another looksee…


----------

